# Hilfe !



## Controll (6. Mai 2003)

Hi

Gegeben: Video's (VHS), WinTv Primo, Logitech Quick Cam Pro
Gesucht: Videokomprimierungs Tools (DivX, ...), Videoschnitt Tools, Videoaufnahme Tool (für bereits komprimierte aufnahme direkt an WinTv Primo)

Fragestellung: Ich habe einen Videoschnitt all'a MTV für einen Vortrag zu bewältigen. - Gegeben ist eben, wie bereits gesagt, meine WinTv Primo, eine Logitech QuickCam Pro 3000 und ein Kreativer Kopf.
Mein erstes Problem besteht darin, Bestimmte VHS Videos über die WinTv (einfach per Videorekorder angeschlossen) auf den Rechner aufzuspielen. - Die WinTv Software kann man in der Hinsicht nicht konfigurieren, sodass die Viedeos mega groß werden.
Jetzt suche ich eben ein Tool (Nach möglichkeit Freeware / Shareware) mit dem ich eben diese Videos aufnehmen kann.

Desweiteren muss ich die Videos in einem Videoschnittprogramm (Nach Möglichkeit eben auch Freeware / Shareware) nach folgenden Kriterien mit den Videos die ich per Quick Cam Software (bereits komprimierte aufnahme) aufgenommen habe, zusammen schneiden kann: Erstens muss Ton/Bild variabel ein/ausblendbar sein. - evtl. Effekte zum Faden/Crossen wären nicht schlecht. - Es müssen auch Bilder (gif, jpg, bmp, ...) einzufügen sein können und das Programm muss in etwa 40 Minuten Video auf eine CD bekommen, wenn der fertige Zamschnitt am ende rauskommt.

Weitere Infos: Freier Speicher: 6gb (max. 10gb), Zeit für dieses Projekt (In mindestens 2,5 Wochen muss alles im Kasten und zum schneider fertig sein.)

Das Größte Problem ist im moment aber wirklich einfach nur das übertragen der Videos von vhs über wintvprimo auf platte. (so platzsparend wie möglich !)

Also dann. - Bitte helft mir, so schnell wie nur irgend möglich, danke im voraus, greetz Controll.

(Wichtig: Nach möglichkeit bitte wirklich nur Freeware Freeware Freeware. - Shareware, soweit sie wirklich gut ist, und Demos (Adobe, ...) wenn sie mir wirklich weiterhelfen. - Bitte immer gleich mit Downloadlink.)


----------



## goela (7. Mai 2003)

Nun, für's Caputren könntest Du VirtualDub nehmen. Knall Dir noch DivX 5.0x drauf. Schon kannst Du Deine Videos komprimiert in guter Qualität auf den Rechner holen. Dein Rechner sollte allerdings schnell sein.
Alternative wäre, wenn Du Dir einen MJPEG Decoder herunterlädts - gibt's meist Trailversionen. Mit MJPEG erreichst Du ebenfalls gute Kompressionsraten bei geringer Rechenleistung (hatte auf meinem 350MHz Rechner mit MJEG gearbeitet).

Da Du doch relativ grosse Ansprüche für's Schneiden stellst - Crossfades, etc. Kannst Du VirtualDub für's schneiden vergessen.

- Aist Movie (bin mir nicht sicher ob es wirklich so heisst) Freeware, Shareware
- Adobe Premiere (Trail - 30 Tage! Meines Wissens voller Funktionsumfang)
- Microsoft MoveMaker (neue Version - falls schon verfügbar) Included in WinXP

Noch eine kleine Anmerkung: 6GB ist relativ wenig! Da wirst Du wahrscheinlich ein Problem bekommen!


----------



## Controll (7. Mai 2003)

*[...]*

Schon mal eine Große Hilfe, aber ich bräuchte evtl. noch die Downloadlinks, da ich bei google nichts passendes gefunden habe. - Eben nur den Sourcecode für VirtualDub - aber ich bräuchte evtl doch schon ne exe - benutze win98 - 1000 mhz - 512 mb ram.


----------



## Gi.Joe (7. Mai 2003)

HI,

Premiere läuft auf meinem 500er celeron mit 256SD Ram ganz gut. Wichtig ist du hast einen guten Monitor und eine 1200er Auflösung, der Rest ist für lange Projekte ungeeignet.

Premiere TestVersion 

Dein fertiges Projekt soll 40Minuten werden ? Ohhh, das ist verdammt happig, ich denke mal, dass 15min excellent geshcnitten und effektive Effekte mehr aussagen, außer, du schaffst das auch auf dem 40min Video, nur ohne Erfahrung und in 2,5Wochen... au backe...viel glück!!

Premiere kann man auch nicht an einem tag lernen  deshalb... vielleichgt kaufst du dir ein Buch, weil du schnell vorran kommen musst.

Worüber kommt dein VHS-Video denn in den Rechner ? SVideo oder Chinch ? Welchen Qualitäts Ansprüchen soll es gerecht werden (weil diese QuickCam ist ja...  ) ? Welches Thema ? Wofür ?

Wenn du Hilfe bei Premiere brauchst... frag uns


----------



## Controll (7. Mai 2003)

*[...]*

Danke erstmal ...

Guten Monitor hab ich (19 Zoll) und eine Auflösung von 1152x864 - aber das kann ich ja noch bis 1600 hochschrauben.

das soll ein referat werden. - thema linkin park. - Videos sind vorhanden (einige liegen auch schon in digitaler form vor.) - Und per quickcam muss aber eben all'a mtv noch moderiert werden ...
videos kommen per chinch rein. - wie kann ich die schon komprimiert speichern ? (Die WinTv Software is dafür nur sehr ungeeignet.)

Woher bekomm ich Video Komprimierungstools ? - Bitte gleich Links.

So. Premiere Download läuft. Wird aber erst nach der Materialaufnahme gebraucht. - Hab also noch zeit mich da ein wenig hinein zu fummeln.


----------



## goela (7. Mai 2003)

DivX-Codec:
Downloadlink 

VirtualDub (für's Capturen)
Downloadlink

Tipp für Capturen:
Verwende für Capturen das gleiche Format, mit dem Du das ganze wieder auf Band spielst! Dies bedeutet, dass es in Premiere nicht neu komprimieren muss -> das Spart Zeit!

Anfängertutorials für Premiere findest Du zu viele im Internet -> Google!

Mach Dir das Leben nicht schwer und beschränke Dich auf einfache Effekte bzw. Überblendungen, dann wird's schon zeitlich hinhauen!


----------



## Gi.Joe (7. Mai 2003)

Nichts gegen deine gestalterischen Fähigkeiten (ich war auf deiner Seite), aber ein 40min Film ist...sry... eine Zumutung. 15-20min ist Maximum, den Rest hältst du dann eine Rede *g* gibts Blätter rum etc.

Ich denke, dass du auch in 20min in deinem Film alles von LinkinPark zeigen kannst:

5min: Vorstellung der Personen/privatLeben
5min: Songs
5min: Erfolge
5min: History (weg der Band)

Für welches Publikum ist es ?


----------



## Controll (7. Mai 2003)

*[...]*

40 Minuten ist das maximum. - Ausserdem sind die Rezipienten interessiert an dem Thema. - Ich will ja alles auch nur anschneiden. - Und eben schon per Video reden und das dann da mit einblenden. (Nicht nur ich rede, sondern das ganze Team des Vortrages. - Das wird im freien aufgenommen. - Die Locations sind schon ausgesucht. - Wir werden zumbeispiel in einer Arena, in der Sie gespielt haben die moderation aufnehmen - und dann soll eben übergeblendet werden zum echten Konzert. - Das Material is alles schon da. - Muss eben nur noch in den Rechner und bearbeitet werden. - Ich denk mal 20 Mintuen werden es, vieleicht 25, aber mehr nicht.)

Bitte um weitere Hilfe. - Danke schonmal bis hierher, greetz Controll.

P.s.: Haben noch ne Transportable Digicam (Sony) - Falls sich jemand fragt, wie wir in der Arena aufnehmen. -> Ich will nur unnötige Fragen unterbinden. - Zeitdruck ...


----------



## Controll (7. Mai 2003)

*[...]*

Hab soeben festgestellt, das meine WinTV Software gar nicht aufnehmen kann.

Kennt jemand ein Tool zum ansteuern der TV-Karte und aufnehmen des eingehenden Signals ? (Freeware / Shareware)

Danke im voraus ...


----------



## goela (8. Mai 2003)

> Hab soeben festgestellt, das meine WinTV Software gar nicht aufnehmen kann.



VirtualDub probiert?


----------



## Controll (8. Mai 2003)

*[...]*

virtual dub heruntergeladen. - werde es gleich mal ausprobieren.

greetz, controll.


----------



## Controll (8. Mai 2003)

Ich werds mir merken @ Lagaf ...

So. Habe jetzt Virtual Dub ausprobiert. - Funktioneiert, aber ich kann die Videoaufnahmen nicht mir Div X komprimieren, wenn sie reinkommen. - Ich kann die Option zwar auswählen, er bringt jedoch jedesmal einen fehler, wenn ich die aufnahme starte ...

Hat jemand nen Vorschlag ?


----------



## Gi.Joe (8. Mai 2003)

vielleicht hast du den falschen Codec, oder noch garkeinen ?!?!?

Die Idee finde ich sehr gut, nur kommt ihr nicht irgendwie an eine miniDV Kamera heran, denn, eine Logitech QuickCam, in "aufgeplusterter" Auflösung wird ********** aussehen


----------



## goela (8. Mai 2003)

Du solltest die Fehlermeldung schon angeben, damit man Dir besser helfen kann!


----------



## Controll (12. Mai 2003)

*[...]*

So. Da is er wieder.

(Mein Rechner is abgestürzt und ich kam ne mehr online.)

Hab jetzt schon mal die ersten 3 Minuten Video aufgenommen. - Funzt endlich. (Was so ne Windows neuinstallation alles vollbringen kann ;-) )

Also. - Die 3 Minuten Video sind jetzt 444 Mb Groß. - Wie bekomm ich das nun kleiner ? - Hab an DivX gedacht. - Aber keinen Plan, wie das geht.

Bitte so schnell wie möglich antworten, greetz, Controll.


----------



## Tim C. (12. Mai 2003)

Videokomprimierung kommt grundsätzlich erst nach dem Schnitt an die Reihe. Von dem Gedanken, das Rohmaterial zu komprimieren, rate ich dir tunlichst ab. In Premiere mit unkomprimierten (oder halt dem Format, was dir vorliegt) Videodaten arbeiten, dann exportieren, am besten auch noch unkomprimiert oder Huffyuv Codec und dann in VirtualDub nach DivX komprimieren. Da hat man dann geringfügig mehr Filtereinstellungen zur Verfügung, die man eventuell noch braucht.

Wenn du auf Grund deiner kleinen Festplatte doch schon vorher komprimieren musst, dann komprimier nach DivX aber mit einer recht hohen Bitrate ~ 1500-2500. Das ganze geht, indem du dein Video in Virtual Dub lädst unter Video auf Full Processing Mode gehst und unter Compression den DivX Codec einstellst. Dann Save as AVI und nen schönen neuen Dateinamen eingeben, speichern drücken und ab dafür.


----------



## Controll (12. Mai 2003)

*[...]*

Danke erstmal für die Info ...

Ich habe im Moment ca. 14 Gb Platz. - Das reicht für 94 Minuten. Video aufnahmen. - Werde daher nur kleine Ausschnitte aufnehmen.

Gibt es ein kleines Tool, womit ich die Teile Cutten kann ? - Also das rauslöschen aus der aufnahme, was nicht gebraucht wird und zuviel aufgenommen wurde ? (Wie in Audio editoren, wo man bestimmte segemente entfernen, mit hall belegen, ... kann - In dem Fall hier nur mit hall belegen.)

Danke im voraus, greetz, Controll


----------



## goela (13. Mai 2003)

In ULead Mediastudio gab es eine Funktion "Trimmen". Vielleicht gibt es so was auch in Premiere - bin mir nicht sicher! Hab's bisher nie gebraucht! Damals mit kleiner Platte und Mediastudio habe ich dies reichlich genutzt.

Trimmen:
Kopiert nur die verwendete Ausschnitte als neue Datei und löscht das Ausgangsmaterial.

Vorteil:
- Du arbeitest nur noch mit dem Material was Du wirklich brauchst. Beispiel: Szene 5MB brauchst aber nur einen Teil daraus ca. 1MB. Diesen Teil hast Du im Schnittprogramm herausgeschnitten, den Rest brauchst Du nicht -> Trimmen anwerfen -> Nur noch 1MB verwendet, rest ist gelöscht!

Nachteil:
- Du kannst Deine Szenen nicht mehr verlängern nur noch kürzen!

Ansonsten könntest Du auch VirtualDub nehmen um einzelne Szenen herauszuschneiden. Oder natürlich Premiere. Schneiden, dann exportieren.


----------



## Controll (14. Mai 2003)

*[...]*

Kannst du mir auch gleich erklären, wie man die Szenen mit Virtual Dub Trimmt ? - Also überflüssiges Material rausschneidet ...

Achso. - Noch ne Info. Hab mit jetzt Adobe Premiere Version 5.1 von einem Freund ausgeliehen. - Kann also jetztz damit weiterarbeiten.

Tipps ? - Zum zusammenschneiden - Zum allegemeinen Handling. (Ich bin schon mit Adobe Produkten vertraut. - Besonders Photoshop. - Falls das was bringt. -> Bezogen auf die Bedienung.)

Also dann. - Es geht voran. - Nächste Woche werden die Moderations Szenen aufgenommen.

Hätte da schon mal ein Paar überblend Fragen.
1. Moderation langsam ausblenden und ein MusikVideo (Meinetwegen Papercut) schlagartig einblenden. - Wie ?
2. InScreen. - Also eine Videosequenz irgendwo ins laufende Video setzen. - Sozusagen 2 Videos auf einem Bildschirm, wobei das eine vorn drauf liegt. - Und dann noch 4 nebeneinander, oder so.
3. Formatänderungen, wie zum beispiel dünne spalten und viele videos nebeneinander.
4. einzellbilder (jpg, gif, ...) für eine bestimmte zeit einblenden.
5. Tonspuren getrennt voneinander laufen lassen. - Audio Sequez vom Moderations Video + Videosequenz (und leise audiosequenz) von linkin park (konzert, ...) - so das wir sozusagen im hintergrund sprechen ...

usw.

So, das war's erstmal von der Front. Greetz, Controll.

P.s.: Danke schon mal bis hier her ...


----------



## goela (14. Mai 2003)

Sind ja ne Menge Fragen auf einmal!  

Ich gebe Dir einen guten Tip. Suche mit Google, damit erhälst Du eine Menge Infos oder sogar Tutorial.
Am besten in Englisch suchen.

Hier hat es ein paar interessante Tutorials.


----------



## Controll (14. Mai 2003)

*[...]*

Danke. - Ich werds mir anschauen.

Kann Premiere eigentlich mit Quicktime Files umgehen ?
Wenn nein, wie bekomm ich die *.mov Files in *.avi Files ?

Greetz, Controll.


----------



## goela (14. Mai 2003)

Eigentlich schon! Ansonsten musst Du den Codec herunterladen.


----------



## Controll (16. Mai 2003)

*[...]*

Ich hab jetzt mal eine der Szenen mit Adobe Premiere 5.1 geschnitten. - Alles schön und gut. - Die Vorschau funktioniert auch einwandtfrei (Bild + Ton) - Wenn ich die File aber exportieren will (als Windows AVI) kommt im Endeffekt immer nur Ton heraus. - Kein Bild zu sehen.

Kann mir jemand sagen, wieso das so ist und was ich umstellen muss, damit auch Bildmaterial mit dabei rauskommt ?

Danke im Voraus, greetz, Controll.


----------



## goela (17. Mai 2003)

Prüfe in Deiner Projekteinstellungen, ob Du "Video exportieren" markiert hast!


----------



## Controll (18. Mai 2003)

*[...]*

Daran lag es nicht ...

Es war die Videogröße. - (7.. x 4..) - Ging aber bei keinem Codex.
Hab also auf 320x240 umgestellt. - Dann gings.

Wieso stellt Premiere (7.. x 4..) ein, wenn das kein Windows Codex unterstützt ? - Oder könnt ihr mir einen Codex empfehlen, der das kann ? - Wäre zwecks der Qualität besser.

Oder können die das, aber da das ausgangsmaterial schon 320x240 war, konnten die das ne vergrößern ?

Weiß da jemand mehr drüber ?

Greetz, Controll.


----------



## goela (18. Mai 2003)

7..x4..? Wahrscheinlich 720x480 = NTSC! Mal umstellen auf 720x576 = PAL! Und der Einfachheit auf DV AVI umstellen.

Sollte dann gehen!


----------



## Tim C. (19. Mai 2003)

mmm nimmt der gute Junge nicht mit ner Logitech Quickcam auf ? Wenn ja, dann dürfte ihm weder 720x576 noch DV-Avi was bringen.


----------



## Controll (19. Mai 2003)

*[...]*

Die QuickCam schafft 640x480.
Und die Videoaufnahme über die TV-Karte schafft 320x240.

Kann man das nicht größer speichern ?

Naja. - Ich spiel da mal ein bisschen an den Einstallungen rum.

Greetz, Controll.


----------

